# Perfect Relabeling



## nelsonwongisme (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello there, I intended to build a new clothing line. I found a supplier for blanks TShirt, basically everything is ready including neck label. So my problem now is after relabeling (sew on) there's shows an inconsistent thread after sewing on the neck label. Any other way to avoid this?

This method is used: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqmNMnbBEQw&t=9s

your reply are much appreciated!


----------



## AKS1961 (Aug 5, 2013)

You are never going to have a perfect relabeling done if you have to pull out
the old label and insert a new one and sew it back in. Sometimes it might be
difficult to find a perfectly matching thread. Also there will be some inconsistencies.
Mostly people won't notice this. I have had to change labels like this for a few
hundred shirts and pretty much try to avoid this process. Heat press labels are
easier than sewn in. Some professional outfits may do a better job of re labeling
because they have experience doing this.

Aravind.


----------

